# Danfoss FC102 - Profinet - Konvertierungsfaktor Istwerte



## Koslovski (11 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir steuern zum ersten Mal Danfoss FC102 über Profinet und wollen auch Betriebsdaten auslesen.

In der Beschreibung für die Datentypen gibt es einen Konvertierungsfaktor. Wie rechnet man damit um?

Unsere erforderlichen Betriebsdaten:
Frequenz [Hz] - Konvertierungsfaktor 1 - d.h. durch 10 teilen?
Motorstrom [A] - Konvertierungsfaktor 1 - d.h. durch 10 teilen?
Betriebsstunden [h] - Konvertierungsfaktor 3600 - d.h. durch 3600 teilen??????
Energie [kWh]  - Konvertierungsfaktor 1000 - d.h. durch 1000 teilen??????

Leider haben wir im Moment keine Möglichkeit am realen Objekt zu testen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Werten.

Gruß
Koslovski


----------



## SoftMachine (13 November 2011)

Hallo,
habe hier was gefunden, was dir vielleicht weiterhilft:
http://www.beck-elektrotechnik.de/danfoss-antriebstechnik/downloads/80-fc102


Da sind faktoren genannt, mit denen multipliziert werden muss...

--> nach Stcihwort "konvertierung" suchen

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (13 November 2011)

Hi, hier hab´ich nochwas gefunden, wo sogar Beispiele für die Umrechnungen zu finden sind:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=danfoss%20fc102%20-%20profinet%20-%20konvertierungsfaktor%20istwerte&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitable.de%2Fpdf-dateien%2FFC300%2520A-Option.pdf&ei=cEbATpPIF4zc4QSn7c2sBA&usg=AFQjCNGFCeM6lwa6o2vIpqnENVBjMgZNCg

gruss


----------



## Koslovski (14 November 2011)

Hi, so richtig klar ist mir das noch nicht, denn das Multiplizieren kann ja nur in eine Richtung funktionieren, d.h. multiplizieren der Daten beim Schreiben und dividieren beim Lesen.Ansonsten passt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Zumal es für Profinet (die Angaben für Profibus sind identisch) eigene Größen-Attribute gibt. Ich hab mal die Tabelle aus dem Profinet-Handbuch angehängt.

Es bleibt wohl nichts anderes über, als das gute alte "Try and Error"-Prinzip.

Gruß
Koslovski


----------



## doctorVLT (15 November 2011)

*Wie Profibus*

Hi Koslowski,
haste ausprobiert?


Soweit ich weiß ist´s abhängig von den internen Datetyp und EInheit.
Betriebsstunden werden z.B in Sekunden im Parameter angegeben...daher 3600
Ampere hingegen in Ampere...also 1 und nicht :10
usw.

Gruß


----------



## Koslovski (16 November 2011)

Nein, noch nicht ausprobiert, Schränke sind noch im Bau und eine 18kW-FU nebst Motor wollte ich mir dann doch nicht auf den Schreibtisch legen .

Gruß
Koslovski


----------



## bastimeister (29 Januar 2014)

*Parameter von S7 an FC302 via Profinet*

Da habe ich doch auch noch mal eine Frage Zum Danfoss FC302 mit MCA-120 (Option-A = Profinet):

Hat schonmal jemand *Parameter von einer Siemens SIMATIC S7-SPS an den FC302 über Profinet* geschrieben?

Wie das bei Profibus ging (Parameterkanal), das weis ich, ABER diesen Parameterkanal gibt es laut Aussage von Danfoss nicht mehr!
-> Man muss die Parameterübertragung (asynchron) über SFB53 (senden) und SFB52 (Empfangsbestätigung) organisieren.
-> So Ähnlich hab ich das mit einem OMRON A1000 (Yaskawa A1000) Umrichter auch schon hinbekommen, allerding gab es da nette Mitarbeiter von OMRON die mir ein Beispielprojekt zur verfügung gestellt haben, bei Danfoss siehts da wohl nicht so gut aus...
Mit den 4-festen Parametersetzen arbeiten zu müssen, ist doch Mist, vorallem wenn man den FU mal Tauschen will...

Danke schon mal für mögliche Antworten...
Ich denke das wird nicht nur mich interessieren...


----------

